# Bamf forums down



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know what's going on with team Bamf's website?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Are u trying to get there by using a saved bookmark u have? if so, dont use it, just type in the url to the main page....they updated/changed things so that old saved link u may have may not work anymore.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not loading for me on tapatalk. Was fine yesterday for me though.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Everything is working fine now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman19 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bamf has moved to a new improved hosting site and transfered everything over. The user who recommended changing the bookmark is exactly correct. Tapatalk has to be updated by the devs to fully integrate with the new site. Mobile version also works through your phone browser.

Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


----------



## bullhead00 (Jul 21, 2011)

tazman19 said:


> Bamf has moved to a new improved hosting site and transfered everything over. The user who recommended changing the bookmark is exactly correct. Tapatalk has to be updated by the devs to fully integrate with the new site. Mobile version also works through your phone browser.
> 
> Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


So I take it that the BAMF app won't work until they update it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tazman19 (Jan 19, 2012)

bullhead00 said:


> So I take it that the BAMF app won't work until they update it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Exactly right. In the works.

Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


----------

